# Ir como loco



## vuelvoalsur

Querria saber si la frase "Iba como loca" tiene el mismo sentido de "Me volvia loca" "Me ponia loca". Gracias!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

"Iba como loca" = guidare come pazza,  anche ..andare / correre /mangiare.

"Me volvia loca" = diventare pazza.

"Me ponìa loca" = lo stesso.

Attendiamo altri punti di vista, per discuttere su questo tema.


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> "Iba como loca" = guidare come pazza, anche ..andare / correre /mangiare.
> 
> "Me volvía loca" = diventare pazza.
> 
> "Me ponía loca" = lo stesso.
> 
> Attendiamo altri punti di vista, per discutere questo tema.


Me volvía loca se puede usar también en sentido positivo, por si te gusta mucho alguien (mi fa impazzire!).


----------



## vuelvoalsur

Grazie per le spiegazioni ma continuo a non capire "ir como loco" nel testo che sto leggendo. La frase è:

"Por primera vez los chicos se fijaban en mì. Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas".

Mi sapreste chiarire le idee?


----------



## indigoio

vuelvoalsur said:


> Querria saber si la frase "Iba como loca" tiene el mismo sentido de "Me volvia loca" "Me ponia loca". Gracias!


En tu ejemplo no les veo mucho sentido a esos supuestos sinónimos:

-Me gustaba, aunque _"me volvía loca" ir_ devolviendo miradas
-Me gustaba, aunque _"me ponía loca" ir_ devolviendo miradas

No es muy claro el texto. Como explicó Luis, "ir como loco" es conducir o correr a exceso de velocidad (_ese auto iba como loco y no respetó la luz roja del semáforo_)

Pero en tu frase: _Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas_, puedo suponer que le agradaba que los chicos la miraran, sin embargo "parecía una loca" al ir correspondiendo a esas miradas. No entiendo bien  Es que ese _aunque_ no me acaba de convencer.

Tendría más sentido:
Me gustaba, *por lo que* iba como loca devolviendo miradas (le agradaba que la miraran y por esa razón iba loquísima volteando a cada mirada / rápidamente correspondía a las miradas)

En fin...


----------



## vuelvoalsur

indigoio said:


> _Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas_, puedo suponer que le agradaba que los chicos la miraran, sin embargo "parecía una loca" al ir correspondiendo a esas miradas. No entiendo bien  Es que ese _aunque_ no me acaba de convencer.


 
Ho pensato la stessa cosa anch'io ma comunque non ne sono sicura. Vediamo se qualcun altro ci capisce qualcosa! Grazie comunque!


----------



## claudine2006

vuelvoalsur said:


> Grazie per le spiegazioni ma continuo a non capire "ir como loco" nel testo che sto leggendo. La frase è:
> 
> "Por primera vez los chicos se fijaban en mì. Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas".
> 
> Mi sapreste chiarire le idee?


Le piaceva tanto l'idea che i ragazzi la guardassero che non faceva altro che guardarsi intorno per ricambiare gli sguardi.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

claudine2006 said:


> Le piaceva tanto l'idea che i ragazzi la guardassero che non faceva altro che guardarsi intorno per ricambiare gli sguardi.


 
Volevo una frase come questa, che mi dessi l'opportinità di tirare in ballo qualcosa che mi attira l'attenzione sulla forma usata del verbo guardare nella frase di Claudine.   E chiedo agli italiani del forum qualche commento, se sarebbe usato più frequentemente nella forma reflessiva, cioè, guardarsi intorno, per esempio.  Invece in spagnolo diremo:  Le gustava tanto che la miraran che no hacìa mas que mirar a su alrededor para devolver las miradas.   
 
Per quanto riguarda al topico IR COMO LOCO.  Troverete questa espressione moltissimo nello spagnolo parlato.   È come diventare pazzo,  per l'ansia, per la paura, per la gelosia.


----------



## gatogab

vuelvoalsur said:


> Grazie per le spiegazioni ma continuo a non capire "ir como loco" nel testo che sto leggendo. La frase è:
> 
> "Por primera vez los chicos se fijaban en mì. Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas".
> 
> Mi sapreste chiarire le idee?


 
ci provo:
la chica era così contenta e felice, pazza di gioia, che ricambiava gli sguardi. 
Un pò perplesso mi lascia quel "aunque" (benchè)
Gatogab


----------



## Cecilio

vuelvoalsur said:


> Grazie per le spiegazioni ma continuo a non capire "ir como loco" nel testo che sto leggendo. La frase è:
> 
> "Por primera vez los chicos se fijaban en mì. Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas".
> 
> Mi sapreste chiarire le idee?



In questo casi io direi che "iba como loca" si riferisce al fatto che questa ragazza doveva ritornare tantissimi sguardi. Questo la faceva impazzire, non di gioia, ma per avere troppo 'lavoro'. "Ir como loco" ha questo senso di fare molte cose senza avere il tempo di farle bene, perché queste cose si "amontonan" (non so dirlo in italiano).


----------



## gatogab

Cecilio said:


> In questo casi io direi che "iba como loca" si riferisce al fatto che questa ragazza doveva ritornare tantissimi sguardi. Questo la faceva impazzire, non di gioia, ma per avere troppo 'lavoro'. "Ir como loco" ha questo senso di fare molte cose senza avere il tempo di farle bene, perché queste cose si "amontonan" accumulano (non so dirlo in italiano).


un montòn = un cumulo


----------



## comeunanuvola

Cecilio said:


> In questo casi io direi che "iba como loca" si riferisce al fatto che questa ragazza doveva ritornare tantissimi sguardi. Questo la faceva impazzire, non di gioia, ma per avere troppo 'lavoro'. "Ir como loco" ha questo senso di fare molte cose senza avere il tempo di farle bene, perché queste cose si "amontonan" (non so dirlo in italiano).


 
Sono d'accordo.

Si usa dire fare qualcosa come un pazzo.

Nel senso di fare qualcosa in modo frenetico, forsennato, smanioso, agitato per portare a termine ciò che si vuole fare o per accontentare tutti.

In questo caso penso che "iba como loca" significhi che la faceva uscire pazza il cercare di contraccambiare sguardi a tutti per non deludere nessuno. 

Può andare???

Nuvola


----------



## vuelvoalsur

Ci sto ancora pensando...


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> In questo casi io direi che "iba como loca" si riferisce al fatto che questa ragazza doveva ricambiare tantissimi sguardi. Questo la faceva impazzire, non di gioia, ma per avere troppo 'lavoro'. "Ir como loco" ha questo senso di fare molte cose senza avere il tempo di farle bene, perché queste cose si "amontonan" (non so dirlo in italiano) accumulano.


----------



## gatogab

"Por primera vez los chicos se fijaban en mì. Me gustaba, aunque iba como loca devolviendo miradas".
Le gustaba que se fijaran en ella, por eso digo que iba como loca devolviendo las miradas. Es ese "aunque" que me pierde un poco.


----------

